# Le Tour de France



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, I am sure this has been covered before but i have searched and can't find anything ??

Has anyone actually been an watched the tour ? as i was thinking of going and would appreciate any advice ?

Brian


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Main bit of advice is get wherever you are going EARLY. Typically, surrounding roads are closed hours, occasionally a couple of days before the tours arrives

Rick


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My advice is to immerse yourself in the event. When you do park up, party with your neighbours. Otherwise it is all congestion and the peloton gone in the blink of an eye.

Dave


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> My advice is to immerse yourself in the event. When you do park up, party with your neighbours. Otherwise it is all congestion and the peloton gone in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Dave


To get over this problem, we went and watched a time trial where each rider goes separately. If you watch from the finish line you can also see the race on the big screen and, perhaps, if you're quick, the presentation.

We got the added bonus of seeing Lance Armstrong doing his practice run. Believe it or not, he did the whole course about 4 hours before the actual run.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Enodreven said:


> Hi, I am sure this has been covered before but i have searched and can't find anything ??
> Has anyone actually been an watched the tour ? as i was thinking of going and would appreciate any advice ?
> Brian


Yep, been 3 times.............and it's AWESOME!!!!!!!!! 

Seen the finish in Paris, but that wasn't as good and i couldn't recomend it to keen cyclist. Too many corporate people who are only interseted in getting drunk, to many barriers and restrictions and a better than even chance you'll end up scrapping with a Parisian who's pushed his way in front of you, 1 minute before the peleton arrives after you got there at 5 in the morning and spent all day in 30 degrees waiting!!!!!!!!!
Or is it just me that hapens to?

Best bet is to get yourself out into the countryside. ALL the villages on the route treat it like a national day and the atmosphere is wonderfull.

We've watched them go over the Tourmalet (in the Pyrenees)twice now and THAT is the buisness! Camped at one of the sites at the foot of the mountain and peddled up to watch 'em. FANTASTIC. Climbed up through the clouds and sat on the top in searing temperatures (Take a hat!).

Couldn't possibly recomend it TOO much!!!!!


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, everyone

Thanks for the advice ? someone suggested that there is a carnival type procession by the sponsers before the actual stage begins ?? is this correct and is it better to be at the start town or the finish ? do they have any celebrations ?

Brian


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Enodreven said:


> Hi, everyone
> 
> Thanks for the advice ? someone suggested that there is a carnival type procession by the sponsers before the actual stage begins ?? is this correct and is it better to be at the start town or the finish ? do they have any celebrations ?
> Brian


Correct ! 
lots of "floats" usually with rather tasty young ladies on them and throwing out freebies to the crowds. anything from sweets, caps t shirts etc. Beware tho'! The locals get a tad frenzied in thier attempts to collect these goodies. Personally, I wouldn't touch the start or finish of ANY stage with a barge pole. I really is crowd chaos and you'll get to see b*gger all !
Far better to find a spot in the countryside or even one of the small/quieter villages. You'll still pick up on the atmosphere and you'll still see the "publicity caravan" (as they call it) come through first and it's a lot less hassle. 
Much as I enjoyed the experience of the Tourmalet, because it's such a huge and spectacular part of the Tour, it gets VERY busy and I think next time, I wont hit the peak, but rather, find a quite spot on one of the hairpins about a mile from the finish. Obviously this will be on the upward side because belive me, if you've not seen them downhill live, you wont belive it possible to attain that sort of speed and not set your rims on fire!!!!!!!!!
I thought I was fast, but Christ, those guys are loonatics!!!!!


----------



## Slow (May 17, 2005)

The Alps is where we are heading next week. From our campsite in Bourg d'Oisans, a drive will take us to the finish in Gap, a walk halfway up Alpe d'Huez, a stroll to the start in Bourg d'Oisans.

That's 3 stages seen without too much hassle. We can head towards Morzine for a fourth stage if we want also...


----------



## 89479 (May 24, 2005)

Hi everyone

Here is a link on the lidl web site for a tour de france map

http://www.lidl.co.uk/uk/home.nsf/pages/i.home


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

good Day

Suggest you go to the Forum" Continental Touring" look for post Topic Tour de France posted 2006 01 28 and you will find topic is well discussed!

HTH

Ken..........with Wanderwgon3


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Slow said:


> The Alps is where we are heading next week. From our campsite in Bourg d'Oisans, a drive will take us to the finish in Gap, a walk halfway up Alpe d'Huez, a stroll to the start in Bourg d'Oisans.
> 
> That's 3 stages seen without too much hassle. We can head towards Morzine for a fourth stage if we want also...


Hi, Slow

What is the camp site name ? and do you know if they have any spaces avaiable ?

Brian


----------



## Slow (May 17, 2005)

Camping Le Colporteur. Tel 0033 476 791 144

I booked through their website back in January. www.camping-colporteur.com

For the Les Deux Alpes stage in 2003, we didn't prebook anything. Bourg d'Oisans was full up, but we and got into a site in Freney d'Oisans. It was ok for a few days. Can't remember the name, but it's on the N91 about 1km before the right turn for Les Deux Alpes.

If you get to the area on the 14th or 15th of July, you might get somewhere, but if you leave it until the 17th, you'll end up on the side of the road (with a few thousand others!)


----------

